# immune issues



## Janem33 (Jul 8, 2003)

I recently had my 3rd failed IVF. It was a great cycle and we transferred to embies(1 8 cell and 1 10 cell+ compacting) on day 3. None of my usual problems(OHSS) and then a big fat negative.

My RE on follw up has said he believes i have got immune issues and has recommended that we use a drug called Intravenous Immune Globulin in my next cycle. I have not had any blood work done to confirm this diagnosis and when i asked him about testing he said it is too complicated and many times experimental so it is best to just go ahead with this treatment.

What do you think
Thank you in advance for your reply
Jane


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Janem33 said:


> I recently had my 3rd failed IVF.
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janem33 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thank you so much for your prompt reply Peter.
One more question. If we did decide to go ahead with IVIG without any testing and this is not the cause of my failed IVF's are there any dangers to this treatment or long term health consequences??
Thanks again
Jane
ps DH sperm is apparently one of the best our embryologist has ever seen, i am PCOS and tubal factor but still produce high quality embies.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Janem33 said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt reply Peter.
> 
> My pleasure!
> 
> ...


----------

